# Any thoughts on Mother-ease one size or Sandy's?



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I finally found a diaper I can afford, that's long lasting, I don't have to buy new each size, and is gender neutral so I can buy before the baby is born.

Looks like I will be buying 3 dozen Mother-ease plus a couple of covers and inserts for UNDER $400!!! If I get the one-size, that's a one-time purchase until the baby is 35 pounds!

I'd like the one size, but am even looking at the Sandy's. After the babe is born I can get some cute covers in boy or girl.

Do you have any comments, concerns, kudos, or anything else about Mother-ease? I'd love to hear it!


----------



## cravenab00 (May 25, 2005)

mother-ease dipes didnt work for us once DS got to about 18 months. But they worked well during the baby stages.

Also, the covers did awful things to DS's skin. But they never leaked.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Why didn't they work after 18 months? If you don't mind my asking! And what did you switch to then?

I am planning on trying some other company's covers actually. I was told Bumkins would work well. The Mother-ease ones aren't as cute as I'd like.


----------



## Bubby'sMama (Aug 20, 2006)

I like ME products alot! I also love that I can buy them locally and not pay shipping and she charges less than the ME site does!! My son is almost 18 months and I use large Sandy's and MEOS on him, as well as the MEAF covers. I wish I had a few ricki wraps b/c I 'd like to try those. The MEAF covers are known for leaving red marks on thighs but it doesn't seem to bug or hurt him- its kind of like how your waistband of your jeans might leave a mark but it doesn't hurt, KWIM? I like the fitteds for under wool - easy to get on and I like the high rise! I like a high rise for my boy.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm planning on using Mother-ease one size. I know a lady that has been using the same stash of Sandy's going on 5 children-and they're still working like new. That was enough to convince me.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I love MEOS and AF covers. Those covers hold anything and I have never had one leak. But they aren't the cutest fit. I don't like Sandys so much, somehow they aren't as absorbant or something and fit looser than the MEOS. My babies are on the small size and there is NO way that they would have fit them as newborns. I don't think they fit to my standards until they were more like 16+ pounds. After then I LOVE THEM!

Try the trial kit pack because it's a good deal. But really you might not like them enough to spend a lot on them. Also, I've bought a few on DS and the TP and used ones seem just as perfect as brand new ones. And they are easy to wash.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I really want to use one size diaps as much as I can, but have an open mind for others too. However, budget-wise, one-size diaps are always at the top of my list!

I have been reading through the reviews and marking down a couple of diaps I want to try before committing to dozens of the same diap. Great idea, thanks Ackray.

I want to buy a few different brands, see what fits initially for this babe and then do a major order.


----------



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

I LOVE the MEOS dipes!!! I heard a lot of comments about them not being very absorbant but they worked great for us. We also used the AF cover and love them (not so much the prints - I finally wised up and just bought the different colors last time). The OS didn't fit at all in the beginning and ds was 8lb 8oz at birth. We used KL for the first few months (not sure how long). Then ds hit the 32-ish lb size and is pretty chunky and they didn't fit at all - way too tight. So I bought the Toddler-ease (basically the Sandy's). There aren't that many diapers out there for that size baby so I didn't have many options. I know ds is a very large boy so my guess is you probably won't have to size up but who knows. Anyway, I love the OS better than the Sandy's. I just like the fit better and the fact that there are only 2 snaps - important for a wiggly toddler. We have been able to use a diaper (either the OS or the TE) with a liner and a fleece liner and an aristocrat for nighttime. So I guess we had some fit issues at the beginning and the end but I was VERY happy with them.


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

I have both the OS and small Sandy's. I like the OS, but I love, love, love the Sandy's; they are more absorbant for my super-soaker, and now that he's close to 20 pounds, the fit is very trim.

The ME covers really fit best with these diapers. I have never had a leak with the air flow covers, and they lose their poofiness as soon as clothes are put on over top.

You can purchase a trial pack of both styles directly from the Mother-ease website. Just phone them if you would like to try one of each - they are very good about that. (That's another thing I like about ME - excellent customer service.)

Also, keep in mind that both the OS and the Sandy's will be available in bamboo at the end of June. They haven't been priced yet, but will probably cost about the same as the organic diapers.


----------



## sandy'smama (Oct 16, 2005)

I used MEOS and AF covers for 3 years on my DS and they were fine (later on I always used them with a stay dry snap in booster as they are not as absorbant as say Sandy's). I now use toddle ease and I used some small Sandy's for both my ds and dd. The OS are now only for my changebag as I can use them on either kid and for emergencies if I run out of others. Here is what I think:
they never leaked on me day or night!
they fitted fine from about 10lb for a good bit, then were looking kinda saggy for a bit and from 2 years up till now they fit great and I still have more adjustment left.
I only have 20 OS and they are showing A LOT more wear and tear than Sandy's
Because Sandy's are sized they actually fit better and look much better at all times - especially if you want to go coverless in summer - without the cover the OS pretty much fell off my dd (just over 15lb).
Although the OS worked fine for me if I was buying nappies from scratch all over again (I always knew they would be for more than one kid) I would have bought all Sandy's or other fitted type.
hope it helps


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

OMG! They are coming out with bamboo!? I can't wait!


----------



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I have four MEOS and one large sandy. I haven't used the MEOS on a newborn, but I really don't see how it can fit a newborn - my 24-lb 2-year-old can still wear it on one of the smaller settings! But, it's a rugged diaper. I prefer the organic to the regular because it's more absorbent.

I just bought the sandy, and I'm pretty impressed so far, although it does need a doubler for a toddler. I plan to buy more for my little one who is arriving in a few weeks.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 8, 2007)

I have meos, sandy's and meaf cover, and I really really wanted to love these dipes. But they're not my favorite. I find them both quite bulky, they don't fit under my other covers, only the meaf (which I'm not a huge fan of). The sandy's I don't like how they snap and I think the onesize would be huge on a little baby. They're not terrible, but I just didn't fall in love with them like I wanted to. The absorbency is fine on them though.

I've also tried the onesize Snug-To-Fit Supreme which have no bells and whistles, but have turned out to be reliable workhorse dipes. And they're a really good price. They're just flannel, so not as soft as a terry dipe, but again, they have no frills.

But my favorite right now are the Bellabottom onesize. They're really soft, stretchy, fit fantastic, and look like they'd fit a little baby better. Also they're fairly trim (fit under a bsww so I didn't have to buy new covers) and I find them just as absorbent as the Sandy's. And they have a great price, especially if you live in the States. www.bellabottoms.com

Check out www.diaperpin.com and there is a section on onesize fitteds that has great reviews to help you decide.

But keep in mind that what works/fits for one baby won't for another. Maybe start with a small stash at first until you see what works best for you and then stock up? Good luck!


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

MEOS are *really* big, even on the small setting. You might need something else for the first few months.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I have always really like meos and the airflow covers

I have converted lots of friends to cloth with this name brand of diapers. They last forever, easy to get, relatively cheap (obviously prefolds are cheaper) easy to use
Most of my irl friends are only interested in cloth to save money and are not interested in cute prints or the "hard to get" item

I agree with some of the other posters that the one size is big on a newborn my son is 6 weeks and 10 lbs and they fit him now

I have used all of motherease diapers (toddlerease, sandy's both small and large and xsmall, and the one size and the aios with both ricki's covers and airflows) and they all work really well albeit they are more bulky than an elbee or firefly or luxe diaper but they are 1/3rd the cost 1/2 the cost of bumgenious one size and I have never had stitching or snaps break on a mother ease and i've used them through 3 kids now


----------



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

I have used the same motherease one size diapers since my DD was a toddler. They are now on my third child, and are just starting to wear out!
I have used them on both of my sons as newborns (thought they were big boys) DS#1 at 2 weeks and around 10 pounds, and DS #2 straight away after he was born (he was nearly 10 pounds)- DS #1 grew out of them at the age of 3 years 3 months, and weighing a bit over 35 pounds.
I got the ME sandy's (toddlerease) dipes to use for older kids- DS wears them at night (he's now 3.5 years) with a prefold folded inside for extra.
I highly recommend them, and have recommended them to many other mama's, all of whom have been very happy with them.
I was very happy with the covers as well- no leaking, and they fit for a long time. I would suggest air drying them though, the dryer breaks them down over time.
I only just switched to wool covers, not because I was not happy with ME covers, but because I wanted to use a natural fiber instead of synthetic.


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

I love motherease they are great diapers and work well


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i love mother ease one size, BUT they are huge on newborns they didn't fit dd2 till about 4 months, my new baby is about 12 lbs and its still WAY to big on her..i can make them fit but i hate the bulk. i just got 2 small sandys and they fit her great on the tightest setting so i am now going to buy her some of those, up till now i have been using kissaluvs 0's and i love them they fit great ! she is 7 weeks now and they are about to be to small so we are moving on to sandys after that i will use the one sizes that i have from my other children.
motherease are great but i really don't think onesize diapers are really great for all sizes


----------

